# Question about Stubben Siegfried serial numbers and a couple other random questions



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

And my other random questions...

As you can see, the knee blocks are not padded any longer. Is there a way to get them re-padded? The saddle came to me as it sits (I have the irons for it on my Aussie saddle...need to switch them out for the red irons I got).

The Siegfried is an all-purpose saddle, correct?

Oh, and from the numbers you can see, what size tree does it have?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm not a complete pro but I've been a Stubben enthusiast for several years now ever since one fell into my lap from someone's garden shed and they had no idea what that dirty old saddle in their shed actually was. It too was a Stubben Siegrfried which, yes, is an all purpose saddle. The oldest ones were made in Germany so if yours says made in Germany, you've got one that is probably 30-40 years old or more. They later started building them in Switzerland and also Ireland. I had one made in Switzerland after I lost my precious German made one in a barn fire and contacted Stubben with it's serial number and all they could tell me is that their records didn't go back as far as my number which means it was over 18 years old. So, even the ones made in Switzerland are on up there in age. The 31.5 on your billet cover means it's a 31.5cm tree. This describes the width you want to consider for your horse. They measure the tree points to get this number. A 29cm is considered narrow. A 30cm is medium. A 31 is medium wide. A 32 is considered wide. Now, these are just Stubben measurements. This wouldn't necessarily cross over to another brand. So yours is on the wide side of medium wide.  The seat size is of course what you want to consider for yourself and at this point, you'll just have to measure from one of the front nail heads to the edge of the cantle since Stubben won't be able to help you with the serial number. I just love these older Stubbens. Yours looks to be in really good shape. The old ones aren't worth a TON of money anymore but one like yours will probably go for around $300-400. I ended up selling my Swiss made Siegried Stubben because it was too big for $500 shipping included but it was in absolute superb condition. I ended up with another German made Loreley Stubben which is a suede seat and flaps Imperator and bought it for $299. So that's the neighborhood of worth for any of these old Stubbens if they are in decent condition. The one thing I'm not sure about on yours is the extra number under the flap. I've always just seen the serial number on the billet covers. Hopefully someone else can help there. Hope this helped. You have a really nice saddle there. It'll last you forever with care and Stubbens will maintain their worth in the window that ours are in no matter how old. And yes, I do believe you can restuff the knee rolls.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks, mammakatja!

I paid $275 for mine, including leathers, irons, 50" leather girth, real sheepskin half pad, quilted half pad, and canvas saddle cover. The lady I bought it from was a friend of my old BO's and used to do all the leather/tack repair and maintenance for a big show jumping barn in Southern California. She couldn't remember when the barn had gotten the saddle (or the other one she had for sale that was identical except it had a slightly smaller seat), but she knew they were old. The only reason she was given them was because every so many years the barn replaced all its lesson tack and usually gave her the saddles and bridles to sell off. The two saddles were the last two she'd been given before she moved to Arizona and she just hadn't been able to bring herself to sell them before.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh you definitely got a sweet deal then especially with all the extras included. So cool! I would so much rather ride in a good shape older saddle. If they made it this far, you know they'll keep right on going. And the smell...I love the old smell.  And I have fun doing the research on them. Folks do have a love hate relationship with the Stubbens. They either love them for what they are or hate them for their harder seats. If I had the money, I'd have several just because I would love to collect these old treasures. Stubben made so many unique styles back in the day. Good for you! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I haven't sat in it on a horse yet, but I have sat in it on a saddle stand and I really liked it. When I bought it last year, it fit my gelding okay, but was a wee bit wide for him. It should fit him really well now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unclearthur (Feb 25, 2012)

Stubben have lovers and haters and not many in-betweeners. I'm afraid I fall into the second category, particularly where old Siegfrieds are concerned. They're usually hard as rock on the nether regions and I've got a bony bum 

The only thing I might usefully add is in my experience Siegfrieds come up narrow for their given size due to the shape of the tree - it's an old design, from the 1950s I think, and horses were generally smaller built then. On the plus side, look after them and they last for ever. I've never seen one with a broken tree and the leather over the cantle rarely wears through because it's so thick.


----------

